# Little guy not filling out?



## WynWins (Oct 24, 2017)

So maybe it's just me not being able to see it because I'm around him about 20 hours a day normally but I don't really see my little guy filling out with that like sturdy German Shepherd build that I love. He just turned 4 months old and I know puppies all grow at different rates so maybe it's just me being silly? What do you guys think? First two pics are of my puppy Jecht and the last two are what I'm hoping he looks like in size when he's an adult.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

He’s a puppy....they don’t fully fill out until 2 years old


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there's nothing wrong with this dog.

he can only be what his genetic background allows him to be 

gsd are a medium sized breed 

they will not build bulky muscles --


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Between now and about 9 months of age your puppy with be growing a lot. So at any given time he can look proportionally off in one way or another. It's a normal part of their development. One week he'll have a growth spurt and look tall and lanky, then the next week he'll fill in some. It changes frequently...

Just try to adjust his calorie intake such that he's not too thin and not too heavy as he grows. My pup went from 3.5 cups of food daily to 6-7 cups when she was growing fast, and now she's back down to 3 cups.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I wouldn’t be upset if he was even a little leaner, but he looks fine. Dogs are not supposed to be what we like, but what fits them well. Sometimes they are the same and sometimes they are different.?


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

My pup is almost 5mos. There are weeks where she looks a little lanky and skinny in the hips and there are weeks where she's filled out and has more meat on her. This has happened multiple times. It also doesn't mean anything compared to weight gain. Some weeks she'd fill out and obviously gain weight and other weeks she'd thin out and still gain weight

Last week she was looking thin, and then into the weekend she was looking a little thicker. It's just what they do as they grow


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

I think he'll fill out just fine given the time! I'd recommend keeping him intact until aprox. 2 years (if you are considering neutering at all. I personally would keep a male intact) because neutering early can cause abnormal growth which may leave him looking a little lankier than he would if not fixed. (Aside from a range of other health issues early neutering can cause.)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Your pup will be going through growth spurts where he'll gain size and get slimmer in relation, but will then fill out again. Then he'll be going through the gangly adolescent stage, where he'll be all legs and not much else. So don't sweat it. 

He looks like there is good bone on him - chances are you will get a nice sturdy dog once he matures. Some lines of GSDs are slow to mature both physically and mentally. My guy didn't start filling out until he hit about 3 years.


----------



## WynWins (Oct 24, 2017)

Castlemaid said:


> Your pup will be going through growth spurts where he'll gain size and get slimmer in relation, but will then fill out again. Then he'll be going through the gangly adolescent stage, where he'll be all legs and not much else. So don't sweat it.
> 
> He looks like there is good bone on him - chances are you will get a nice sturdy dog once he matures. Some lines of GSDs are slow to mature both physically and mentally. My guy didn't start filling out until he hit about 3 years.


That's perfect. I was really just curious is all. My husky puppy for the most part stayed a steady size throughout her developing. No huge spurts or anything so I was initially expecting the same since he's my second ever puppy.

He's already fixed as it was soon done before I adopted him.

Btw 6-7 cups of food? My little guy currently eats 3 cups a day because I'm worried about over feeding him.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

WynWins said:


> Btw 6-7 cups of food? My little guy currently eats 3 cups a day because I'm worried about over feeding him.


LOL! My puppy went through a HUGE growth spurt at around 5-7 months, and she was very physically active, so yes at 6-7 cups a day she still had bones visible in the hips and back. She is 27.5" at the withers now...

Just watch your dog, the ribs should be easy to feel with the back of your hand, and he should have a distinct taper just before the hips when viewed from above. As Cliff said, your dog could be a bit leaner, but not a lot. He looks fine as is.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

WynWins said:


> That's perfect. I was really just curious is all. My husky puppy for the most part stayed a steady size throughout her developing. No huge spurts or anything so I was initially expecting the same since he's my second ever puppy.
> 
> He's already fixed as it was soon done before I adopted him.
> 
> Btw 6-7 cups of food? My little guy currently eats 3 cups a day because I'm worried about over feeding him.


My girl gets 3 cups of kibble per day and she gets 1 can of wet per day (I think 1 can is about 1 cup). I do breakfast, lunch, and dinner. When she's an adult, I'll drop the lunch

I wouldn't worry about over feeding a pup, especially if he's getting exercised. Again, your pup will go back and forth from being thin to a little roly poly

I'd bump him up to 4 cups if he's still hungry after breakfast or dinner


----------



## WynWins (Oct 24, 2017)

I'll try out the 4 cups then. He gets a run at the park once a day (unless it's raining like today) and he wrestles with our husky literally all day long. I do know he drinks water like there's no tomorrow even with his dish always being full.


----------

